# insertion temporary balloon catheter, breast



## genacodes (Aug 27, 2008)

My surgeon installs a temporary balloon catheter in the breast at time of lumpectomy and sometimes after a reexcision for margins.

Later she installs the Mammosite catheter a day or two later. 

All codes take me back to 19296 and 19697 which would be inappropriate for the t_emporary balloon catheter_ at the time of partial mastectomy. 

I am unable to locate the correct code for the temporary balloon catheter insertion.


----------



## lavanyamohan (Aug 28, 2008)

vng3853 said:


> My surgeon installs a temporary balloon catheter in the breast at time of lumpectomy and sometimes after a reexcision for margins.
> 
> Later she installs the Mammosite catheter a day or two later.
> 
> ...



Reply-
The placement of a cavity evaluation device, best described by procedure code 19499, used as a placeholder for the Mammosite catheter, is considered to be part of global surgical service rendered and not eligible for separate reimbursement.


----------



## mcpalmeter (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi,

What is the purpose of the temporary balloon catheter?

-Maryann


----------



## genacodes (Aug 28, 2008)

the purpose of the temporary catheter is to hold the place where the Mammosite catheter will be inserted at a later date.


----------



## mmelcam (Aug 28, 2008)

My physician does the mammosite also. I asked the same question when we first started doing them. I was told by the mammosite rep that the temporary balloon catheter is not billable. You just bill for the procedure (lumpectomy).


----------



## janelkonda (Dec 18, 2008)

is this still valid for 2008 that you shouldn't charge for the temporay placement?  jkonda@eidebailly.com


----------

